# Cucumber soup



## IronSides (Jul 7, 2008)

Does anyone have a favorite cucumber soup recipe?  It sounds perfect for a hot summer day.  I saw one that looked yummy in More magazine this month-- it calls for cucumbers, chives, yogurt, garlic, salt and olive oil.  Anyone ever tried this?


----------



## JMediger (Jul 7, 2008)

I've made one from a very old cookbook I have and we love it.  I serve it with diced radishes on top for garnish and a dash of tabasco.  You might want to go light on the garlic as it can over power the cuc taste.  Otherwise a fabulous soup for these hot and humid days!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 7, 2008)

I had one years ago. I remember there was chicken broth, cream, garlic, cucumbers ....I remember loving it, but not being able to find or duplicate the recipe, so i gave up.  But since its about that time of year, Id also be interested in a good cucumber soup recipe.


----------



## IronSides (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks-- I may try adding the radishes too.  The picture in the article looks good so I may give it a try.  I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## luvs (Jul 10, 2008)

sounds so refreshing- thanks iron.
i'm almost certain i put yogurt in mine, & fresh herbs with chix stock.


----------



## KamilEvolution (Jul 11, 2008)

I used to make cucumber soup with my mom, and it's very good! =]


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 11, 2008)

Another good spring/summer soup is mint pea soup.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 11, 2008)

The soup base in this recipe is really good:

Benno's gazpacho a refined refresher | The Honolulu Advertiser | Hawaii's Newspaper


----------



## AngelDance (Jan 30, 2009)

My whole family adore cucumber soup. There are many ways to make it, but this is how I do it.

2 English cucumbers, peeled and thinly sliced
1 medium sweet onion, thinly sliced
Chicken stock, just to cover veggies (about 2 cups)
salt and pepper
1/2 tsp dill seed (tied in cheesecloth bundle)
1-1 1/2 cups sour cream
1 tsp dill weed, finely chopped (more if using fresh)

Cook cucumbers and onions with chicken stock, salt, pepper, dill seed bundle over medium low heat until vegetables are transparent. Remove from heat and allow to cool to room temperature. Remove dill seed bundle and strain, reserving liquid. Puree cukes and onions until smooth. Pour out into a bowl and whisk in the sour cream until well blended and smooth. Add the reserved liquid, a little at a time, until your soup has the desired thickness you desire. Adjust seasoning and stir in dill weed. Chill until icy cold. 

You can also freeze this for those times when you absolutely have to have it in the Winter (yeah....we're weird like that) by making to the point of pureed veggies. Freeze the veggies and cuke stock separately. Proceed with method after thawing the pureed cukes and stock.

Angel


----------

